# Raw Eggs



## Elvia1023 (Sep 24, 2008)

This is one of the most debated subjects in regards to nutrition when bobybuilding or simply for individuals seeking a high protein diet. You hear about people eating/drinking countless egg whites for the protein etc.

Anyway there is loads of info on cooked eggs vs raw eggs. What I have found is most of the info supporting raw eggs (quality and digestion) tends to not be supported by any real evidence. Whilst there have been countless studies on how good cooked eggs are for you and evidence to back up the claim.

Anyway after further research I have decided to go with the raw egg route. Most foods in their natural state are digested easier... I won't go into all the scientific reasoning I have read (copy and paste). Anyway many people think the yolks are bad for you but they are actually good. Sure they contain some saturated fat but also half the protein. I have found out it is actually bad for you to just have the egg whites and that you need some yolks as they contain biotin. Raw eggs are perfectly fine to drink and you shouldn't get salmonella poisoning. It is suppose to be 1 in 30,000 eggs but if you get free range then that risk is basically zero. Other con is the high cholesterol content. The yolk can actually counteract any risk of poisoning/allergies.

When you heat eggs their protein actually changes its chemical shape, and it is this change in the protein structure which can easily be a cause of allergies. The heating also destroys many of the nutrients and proteins found inside the egg.

I think a good ratio is to have 4 eggs whites and 2 or 1 1/2 yolks to drink. I have started just on 2 eggs and have moved up in the last few days just so my body gets used to it. I wanna end up having 4 eggs (1 1/2 yolks) 3 times daily... maybe 4 times daily.

The reason I am just doing 4 is because the body can't absord more than approx 30g protein each meal. Thats why it always puzzles me when people have 12 eggs or huge protein meals or massive protein shakes in one go (your pissing it away). Each large egg contains about 8g protein so 4 sounds about right.

I am just writing this cos I am curious if other people use eggs as a main protein source. Money is tight so that is why I have changed from my whey protein to this. I have heard great things too. So just wanted to know anyone views good or bad on the subject.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 26, 2008)

No Raw eggs for me. :spit:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 3, 2008)

What happened to the rest of this thread? After the change in format for the site it seems to have been deleted.


----------



## barkingspider (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah my post was deleted off of here about my raw egg drink recipe?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 6, 2008)

I noticed some of my posts were deleted as well.  No worries.
I'd agree with the raw vs. cooked scenario you have there.  I used to drink raw eggs every day for about 2 years.  I never became ill from that even once.  Heat typically destroys the integrity of proteins and causes oils to become carcinogenic.  Although the 'raw only' advocates are a little too far in that direction for me, I can certainly appreciate many of the reasons for not heating certain foods.  Regarding the eggs vs. whey, I think you'll be ingesting a very decent protein source for less money!

TGR


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 8, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:


> What happened to the rest of this thread? After the change in format for the site it seems to have been deleted.



I think there were a few posts lost just durring the upgrade.  Nothing was intentionally deleted, no worries.  

I wouldn't mind some raw egg shakes but I'll take them heated any day


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 18, 2008)

I cant get them down raw,,,,now I do like the liquid egg whites.


----------



## shane90 (Jul 28, 2009)

i think Eggs always useful for the bodybuilders because egg have a lots of protein and give energy to your body , drinking egg with milk shake  will give protein


----------



## niko (Jul 28, 2009)

shane90 said:


> i think Eggs always useful for the bodybuilders because egg have a lots of protein and give energy to your body , drinking egg with milk shake  will give protein



WOW! I never knew that eggs give you protien.HUH?


----------



## Benington (Jul 28, 2009)

I eat 8 eggs in the am, 6 whites and 2 wholes. I feel the eggs kick start my metabolism in the morning. Jay Cutler always talks about eating 20 eggs in the morning but my stomach isn't that big. Eating eggs for me isn't just about the protein but also the calories when maintaining a bulking diet with 70 kcal per whole egg.


----------

